# Y'all cmon!!



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wife's been in the hospital for 9 days and I got nothing to do but sit here and check this section and - nothing! 
Somebody go fishing or just Lie about it!!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm supposed to take two women fishing in the next couple of days. One is the wife of my hunting buddy from Alaska. He's down here to hunt Camp Killamofo for 2 weeks, and that's what he wants to do. She doesn't hunt, but loves to fish, so Possum Cod's wife suggested I blow the leaves out of The Great White Hope and take them on an adventure.

Good or bad, I'll report back - if I'm not collapsed in a heap somewhere.

Hope Karen rallys soon and y'all get to go home. Y'all are steady in my prayers.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Only fish I've seen have been stale goldfish in random nooks and crannies of the couch, recliner, the truck, and anywhere else my son has roamed this weekend... I got a new fillet knife though!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Alabama River. Yesterday. Should have another crappie massacre report on Wednesday.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

May have a catfish report tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

My Dad and I went yesterday. We were mainly searching new areas for bass. Ended up with 1 Crappie keeper(caught with a white swim jig) 3 bass that were approx 2 lbs and a few dinks; and 10 gar! We slowed down and caught the bass with green pumpkin seed colored 1/2 ounce jigs. Not a great day but it sure was nice being out! Going to try it again sometime this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> View attachment 848433
> 
> 
> 
> Alabama River. Yesterday. Should have another crappie massacre report on Wednesday.




Did you make that up for my benefit or is that true?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I walked down to the pier to see if I could catch one for a photo for you ... but not even one single bite.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Did you make that up for my benefit or is that true?



Absolute, Hand on the Bible truth.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Tryn how far upstream from me are you? Holley Creek/Dixie landing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Two dams and 22 miles. Long way. I'm above millers ferry


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Two dams and 22 miles. Long way. I'm above millers ferry


Can't help ya much up there. But they should be turning on up there too.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Can't help ya much up there. But they should be turning on up there too.




I'm sure but I'm probably done for a while.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Should have a catfish report from Seminole on Friday. Until then, I'll be staring at the Freshwater forum with you in hopes someone has something to report!

Hope the wife is ok, Try'n. Prayers here.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Going bass fishing on yellow in the morning, too hot to hunt.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We went this morning to the river, started casting and didn't do too much but a couple small bass. Then we caught a few minnows and tried for crappie, no crappie but a few decent bass and goggle eyes and one big bream. We didn't tear them up by no means but a good trip anyway.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

No catfish report today. I rode 3 river bends and 2 flats and never could mark anything worth fishing. Don't know where the cats are. Guess I'll stick with the white perch.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm off the next 2 weeks. I'll get you some fish pics. Here's from Sat night.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I'm off the next 2 weeks. I'll get you some fish pics. Here's from Sat night.




Your awesome!


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

Try'n had a good morning today 1st time I have been in a month.Had 19 and if I needed a bag it could of been 12-13 easy.My mom seems to be getting worse she has Osteoporosis and is humping over more and more and her hands are getting worse also.So I do what I need to do for her she just turned 87 and she tries harder than any one would. I will get back to fishing like I use too but right now its all about her period.!!!!!


----------



## Dub-Nub (Oct 20, 2016)

Me, Nathan and his co-worker Dalton hit North side Hilton this morning and south side.
I caught 7, nathan caught 3, Dalton caught 2.

Range was 1 lb to biggest 5 lb 6 oz.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Cousin-it said:


> Try'n had a good morning today 1st time I have been in a month.Had 19 and if I needed a bag it could of been 12-13 easy.My mom seems to be getting worse she has Osteoporosis and is humping over more and more and her hands are getting worse also.So I do what I need to do for her she just turned 87 and she tries harder than any one would. I will get back to fishing like I use too but right now its all about her period.!!!!!




I know how you feel but I'm sure you know, It's not hard to miss out on the things you love when someone you love more needs you.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Cousin-it said:


> Try'n had a good morning today 1st time I have been in a month.Had 19 and if I needed a bag it could of been 12-13 easy.My mom seems to be getting worse she has Osteoporosis and is humping over more and more and her hands are getting worse also.So I do what I need to do for her she just turned 87 and she tries harder than any one would. I will get back to fishing like I use too but right now its all about her period.!!!!!


First things first my man, and you will never regret it.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Everybody around here is sold out of minnows. Don't guess I'll have a crappie report tomorrow.... Maybe Thursday.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Everybody around here is sold out of minnows. Don't guess I'll have a crappie report tomorrow.... Maybe Thursday.




Dang man. You gotta be able to fall back on jigs. I hate minnows but sometimes they work best! Last crappie I caught were full of 3" shad


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> Dang man. You gotta be able to fall back on jigs. I hate minnows but sometimes they work best! Last crappie I caught were full of 3" shad


If I had a trolling motor I would still go but I'm fishing with someone else in there boat and minners is all they do.

I'll be rigged up and ready in a few months.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

For those anxiously waiting for my trip report with the two women - it didn't happen. One of those weird, floating, round things with a triangle in the middle of it found my golf cart charger because I watched "The Farting Preacher" on Youtube.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

In Alabama, no studs yet


----------

